# Attitude Sept Promo - Cali Connection



## Amos Otis (Aug 28, 2014)

Tempted?

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/the-september-promo/


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm almost definitely jumping on it. That grape kush looks awesome!


----------



## malicifice (Aug 28, 2014)

I really like it, but I cant think of 50 bucks worth of stuff to get it.


----------



## malicifice (Aug 28, 2014)

Mmmmm, both of those grapes. And that purple d.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn.... Now why u have to go post this Amos?! Now I have to buy more beans!


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 28, 2014)

Yea I'll probably jump on this, I've been meaning to order some FMS beans.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 28, 2014)

I am leaning towards a pack of Bomb seeds Kush Bomb.... Need something in my grow with a little more yield!


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Tempted?
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/the-september-promo/


All brand new strains, I am kind of hesitant. But gosh damnit you always throw up the best shit amos.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2014)

Im interested in the louis xiii s1.. im gonna maybe order a few pick n mox fems for this promo


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 28, 2014)

Pass on that nonsense. Wouldn't mind taking advantage of the Bodhi gear or Ace promo


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 28, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Pass on that nonsense. Wouldn't mind taking advantage of the Bodhi gear or Ace promo


At the price of Bodhi, wouldn't you still end up spending enough for the September promo? You just have to spend a certain amount, doesn't have to be Cali Connections if I'm reading the deal right.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 28, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> At the price of Bodhi, wouldn't you still end up spending enough for the September promo? You just have to spend a certain amount, doesn't have to be Cali Connections if I'm reading the deal right.


True. It would just end up in the pile of undesirables is all. Can't wait for a really good promo


----------



## gabechihua (Aug 28, 2014)

The Louis is the only one I find appealing, not into grapes and purps.


----------



## ActionHanks (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm interested, but scared.
I've had my fair share of purple buds which were always somewhat lacking in potency... But I didn't grow them. 

I'd like to see what purple buds can do in my own garden, but I just can't seem to find a reliable purpling strain.

I might grab some GDP, sweet seeds, etc, and make this into a purple purchase. 

I'm scared bc so many have complained about he-she's from CC. 
Sure hope I don't get Swerved lol......


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 28, 2014)

[QUOTE="ActionHanks, post: 10839746, member: 352398"

I'm scared bc so many have complained about he-she's from CC.
Sure hope I don't get Swerved lol......[/QUOTE]

That's what I'm waiting to hear - herm predictions, and reasons behind them other than past strains.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="ActionHanks, post: 10839746, member: 352398"
> 
> I'm scared bc so many have complained about he-she's from CC.
> Sure hope I don't get Swerved lol......


That's what I'm waiting to hear - herm predictions, and reasons behind them other than past strains.[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately you can't overlook the past in every case as it has repeated itself many times with this company. GSC, Deadhead, Blackwater, Blue Dream Haze, Tahoe OG. The Sour Diesel micro seeded, all by "professionals, in dialed in grow rooms." not grown by me. I was really disapointed when I saw that the BW threw bananas because it was one of the dankest they released. The Tahoe OG was some awesome bud too.

I think it might have a lot to do with how much nutrients people are using, they pumped their shit up to 1400-1500 and to me that is a lot of nutrients to be fed every single watering. Who knows tho I am no expert and they are making a good grip every month. Enough to travel all over the world and never really work hahaha.. startin to get jelly.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 28, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im interested in the louis xiii s1.. im gonna maybe order a few pick n mox fems for this promo


Yeah, It sure would be nice to find a better yielding louis xiii than the original cut of it. Fricken puney when I had it years back. Fire though for sure.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="ActionHanks, post: 10839746, member: 352398"
> 
> I'm scared bc so many have complained about he-she's from CC.
> Sure hope I don't get Swerved lol......


That's what I'm waiting to hear - herm predictions, and reasons behind them other than past strains.[/QUOTE]
Lol what other reason would be behind the prediction other than past experiences?


----------



## amgprb (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn it Amos! I have been on Attitudes site most of the day now putting together my shopping list! I told myself i wasnt buying anymore seeds for at least a year (i have enough for a lifetime already) and now i am going to be dropping a couple hundred $!

I am also a bit nervous about the CC hermi reputation, but plucking a couple nanners during flower doesnt bother me if it is for some fire! I will just be sure to only run one Cali Con strain at a time so that I can keep on it!


*that purple chem looks fire too! Grabbing a couple pick n mix of them for sure!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 28, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol what other reason would be behind the prediction other than past experiences?


None, unless these are new lines using new stock.



amgprb said:


> Damn it Amos! I have been on Attitudes site most of the day now putting together my shopping list! I told myself i wasnt buying anymore seeds for at least a year (i have enough for a lifetime already) and now i am going to be dropping a couple hundred $!


Blame the messenger....lol....I see how you are.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2014)

Well I see the sfv og kush is in stock and they have the louie xiii og out of stock. I'm hoping that changes when the promo starts. I would like a pack of each.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Aug 28, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well I see the sfv og kush is in stock and they have the louie xiii og out of stock. I'm hoping that changes when the promo starts. I would like a pack of each.


The Louie XIII will stay out of stock until the promo is over.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll pass, I have no interest any Cali Con seeds, no matter what the description says. I've watched their genetics ruin too many gardens, as well as the reputation of dispensaries selling said brand of seeds.


----------



## Hydroburn (Aug 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Tempted?
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/the-september-promo/


nope... attitude + cali conn pretty much sounds like a double fail to me.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 28, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> nope... attitude + cali conn pretty much sounds like a double fail to me.


I have yet to have one problem with Attitude other than they price a little high.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Aug 28, 2014)

I seen this on Attitude and instantly started picking out $50 worth of seeds. I can't really afford much more right now, but I thought it would be worth it just for the freebie's.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm really pinching pennies for this vacation i'm taking in October...If I have an extra 80 bucks to toss at the promo including shipping and guarantee(you'd be a madman or a daredevil not to get the guarantee on the 'tude for 14 more bucks), then I MIGHT buy some Emerald Triangle beans to get the promo.

But I already have CC GSC regulars as a freebie anyway, and i'm not planning on growing them anytime soon...Do I really need to hoard beans I have no intention of growing? Especially since I had 2 consecutive harvests ruined by hermies this year??(my fault for not changing genetics, thought it might've been a light leak or something...nope)


----------



## amgprb (Sep 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Tempted?
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/the-september-promo/


Alright Amos, got my order in!!!!

Hazeman Seeds Double White Cheese
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
HAZI307
1
$57.41
White Label Seeds Purple Bud
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
WHI2104
1
$26.24
FEMINIZED UFO #1 CH9 Female Seeds Jack
FEMINIZED UFO #1
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 CH9 Female Seeds Toxic Blue 33
FEMINIZED UFO #2
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Purple Diesel
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Grape Kush
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Grape OG
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Louis XIII OG
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Hazeman Seeds Fat Purple
HAZ846
5
FREEFreebie/BOGOF


Sooooo, what did YOU buy???!!!


----------



## petlar (Sep 5, 2014)

yep the september promo got me i couldn't resist 

Order Inventory:
Product: DNA Genetics Seeds OG LA Affie
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DNAT27
Price: £59.99

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 CH9 Female Seeds Jack
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: £0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 CH9 Female Seeds Toxic Blue 33
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: £0.00

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Purple Diesel
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Special
Price: £0.00

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Grape Kush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Special
Price: £0.00

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Grape OG
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Special
Price: £0.00

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Louis XIII OG
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Special
Price: £0.00

can't start anything for a few weeks yet got 2 r/p strawberry bananas in early flower


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 5, 2014)

I've had a hermie from one CC strain, and that was the Chem 91 on two of my harvests from same mother plant, but this last round I kept more of an eye on my plants and had no hermies??? Anyways I dont see what the big deal is as long as there are not a million seeds....a couple of seeds didn't hurt potency and noone complained. Cali Con has given me nothing but DANK...Now I would be singing a different tune if their gear wasnt so good while still producing hermies. With that being said I think some of you guys are missing out on some great stuff by skipping out on Cali Connection


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Alright Amos, got my order in!!!!


Nice~ Hazeman has some interesting selections; double white cheese definitely.

CH9 UFOs definitely make it a better offer. I ran two freebies of theirs with good results a couple years back.



ganjaman87 said:


> I think some of you guys are missing out on some great stuff by skipping out on Cali Connection


I've thought about that. I've got two CC fem freebies, and grabbing the promo would be a good opportunity to throw 5 fems in their own tent to let whatever happens happen.


----------



## malicifice (Sep 5, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> I've had a hermie from one CC strain, and that was the Chem 91 on two of my harvests from same mother plant, but this last round I kept more of an eye on my plants and had no hermies??? Anyways I dont see what the big deal is as long as there are not a million seeds....a couple of seeds didn't hurt potency and noone complained. Cali Con has given me nothing but DANK...Now I would be singing a different tune if their gear wasnt so good while still producing hermies. With that being said I think some of you guys are missing out on some great stuff by skipping out on Cali Connection


I don't want to miss out but my wife told me no more seeds.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> I'll pass, I have no interest any Cali Con seeds, no matter what the description says. I've watched their genetics ruin too many gardens, as well as the reputation of dispensaries selling said brand of seeds.


we agree on something...lol


----------



## amgprb (Sep 5, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice~ Hazeman has some interesting selections; double white cheese definitely.
> 
> CH9 UFOs definitely make it a better offer. I ran two freebies of theirs with good results a couple years back.
> 
> ...


Check out the Hazeman promo going on too! Got a free 5 pack of Fat Purple! That was the icing on the cake!

I got 29 beans with delivery and the guarantee for $103!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Check out the Hazeman promo going on too! Got a free 5 pack of Fat Purple! That was the icing on the cake!
> 
> I got 29 beans with delivery and the guarantee for $103!


Fat Marty is on his way to legend status, looks like.


----------



## beanzz (Sep 5, 2014)

eh...Cali Connection ;x


----------



## amgprb (Sep 5, 2014)

beanzz said:


> eh...Cali Connection ;x


Thats what I thought too, but I got Cali Con GSC as a freebie and that shit was amazing. Beautiful plant with NO hermi traits


----------



## beanzz (Sep 5, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Thats what I thought too, but I got Cali Con GSC as a freebie and that shit was amazing. Beautiful plant with NO hermi traits


Yeah? Did you do a journal?

My friend just got some GSC seeds but it wasn't from CC, I think it was from GHS.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 5, 2014)

Do you think Cali Con has the best seed version of Bubba Kush? The price is kind of ridiculous, 115 for a 10 pack of regulars. I know a local dispensary is selling Cali Con flowers that have been really good, like Blackwater.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 5, 2014)

beanzz said:


> Yeah? Did you do a journal?
> 
> My friend just got some GSC seeds but it wasn't from CC, I think it was from GHS.


No journal.... I will dig around and see if i cant find a pic or 2 that i can throw up... I have a few cuts in veg too


----------



## amgprb (Sep 5, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Do you think Cali Con has the best seed version of Bubba Kush? The price is kind of ridiculous, 115 for a 10 pack of regulars. I know a local dispensary is selling Cali Con flowers that have been really good, like Blackwater.


Never ran CCs Bubba.... The Bubba in my garden is from Provision, and is def a keeper. It is Bubba x OG18 and is straight fire.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Sep 6, 2014)

I've been waiting for something I wanted to come up on special, I play with seed orders often but never push the button ( hardly) the cc seeds got me though.
I just grew out a lovely blackberry kush that is as purple without temp changes as ya can get. I love the colors and if I can get other strains
that are purple that have a kick I'll be happy. I wanted to buy seeds anyway so nothing lost there even if they suck.
I did get the last pack of godbud, had it on my wishlist for awhile saw 1 pack left had to push the button.


----------



## mountain dweller (Sep 6, 2014)

Hmmm I put in my order yesterday (Jedi kush with all the UFOs) and checked the new strains everyone said out if stock  , do they hold back stock to cover promos? I hope..,


----------



## amgprb (Sep 6, 2014)

mountain dweller said:


> Hmmm I put in my order yesterday (Jedi kush with all the UFOs) and checked the new strains everyone said out if stock  , do they hold back stock to cover promos? I hope..,


Yep, they dont sell whichever strains that are part of a promo. The same went for the Hazeman Fat Purple they had on promo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2014)

mountain dweller said:


> Hmmm I put in my order yesterday (Jedi kush with all the UFOs) and checked the new strains everyone said out if stock  , do they hold back stock to cover promos? I hope..,


they usually add them after the promo and sometimes the promo beans will become next months ufos


----------



## Punt (Sep 6, 2014)

I thought I try out some new autos to me ,in one of the tents and could not help my self picking up some blue og .. Will also try out the promo beans pineapple express 2 and see if it is improved or just a new smoke all together... And the cali strains seem real interresting... 

Order Inventory:
Product: Dinafem Seeds White Widow AUTO
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DIN025
Price: £29.99

Product: Freedom of Seeds Big Domina Autoflowering
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREP369
Price: £26.99

Product: G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: G13239
Price: £29.99

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 CH9 Female Seeds Jack
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: £0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 CH9 Female Seeds Toxic Blue 33
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: £0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #3 Humboldt Seed Organization Master Kush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #3
Price: £0.00

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Grape Kush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Special
Price: £0.00

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Grape OG
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Special
Price: £0.00

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Purple Diesel
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Special
Price: £0.00

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Louis XIII OG
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Special
Price: £0.00

Product: Dinafem Seeds Fruit AUTOMATIC
Quantity: 5
Product Code: DINL34
Price: £0.00

Product: Freedom Of Seeds Dieselicious
Quantity: 2
Product Code: FREV38
Price: £0.00

Product: G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express #2
Quantity: 3
Product Code: G13G39
Price: £0.00


----------



## ZoBudd (Sep 7, 2014)

Here's my cart:

Barneys Farm Seeds Liberty Haze
05 seeds (Feminized)

Royal Queen Seeds Painkiller XL
05 seeds (Feminized)
UFO FREEBIES
CH9 Female Seeds Jack
FEMINIZED SEED

CH9 Female Seeds Toxic Blue 33
FEMINIZED SEED

Humboldt Seed Organization Master Kush
FEMINIZED SEED

PROMOTIONAL FREEBIES

Cali Connection Seeds Grape Kush
Cali Connection Seeds Grape OG
Cali Connection Seeds Purple Diesel
Cali Connection Seeds Louis XIII OG


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 7, 2014)

I ended up pulling pin and ordering too, just to out the cc beans in storage until more info is available. 

I got:
Hazeman elephant stomper and got the 5 fat purple too as well as the ufo's. Pretty happy with that! Looking forward to growing out the elephant stomper and grape 13, hoping for a nice stomper pheno to see what everyone raves about


----------



## kentuckyboy (Sep 7, 2014)

I had to get in on this promo too!

I got: 2 Female Seeds ICE, 1 Devil's Harvest Shoreline, and 1 Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze. I went with the regular freebie's which were TH Seeds Sage n Sour and The HOG. It isn't bad for such a small order.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with the clone only version of Louis the 13th? I'm just curious of the smell and taste of it.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 7, 2014)

I just hope this promo arrives safely...it would suck to have customs jack all of my promo beans I would be literally sad lol I can't wait to get all of these promo beans started


Cali Connection Seeds Girl Scout Cookies
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
CAL113
1
$21.98
Reserva Privada PURPLE OG #18
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
REST77
1
$18.72
Big Buddha Seeds Chiesel
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
BIGS21
1
$9.92
FEMINIZED UFO #1 CH9 Female Seeds Jack
FEMINIZED UFO #1
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 CH9 Female Seeds Toxic Blue 33
FEMINIZED UFO #2
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Grape Kush
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Grape OG
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Purple Diesel


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2014)

Very interested in the new Cali Connection strains. I've been hearing a lot more good reports than bad lately and this is a good thing. The guy gets top notch genetics so I'm glad that people aren't sassing the beans like they used to. Was gonna jump on it too but I already have way to many beans that I wanna pop and adding those would just make my decision harder lol


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 7, 2014)

last time I did CC seeds...i had 3 herms out of 5 strains outdoors...but good to hear swerve has picked up his game if true..I heard OG rascal teamed with him so maybe thats why things are looking better....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 7, 2014)

tyson53 said:


> last time I did CC seeds...i had 3 herms out of 5 strains outdoors...but good to hear swerve has picked up his game if true..I heard OG rascal teamed with him so maybe thats why things are looking better....


Even though I'll get balls on some of OG Raskals gear also, it didn't stop me from ordering 2 packs of the fire alien strawberry i've been eyeing that strain for quite sometime. Just ordered this morning. I'm not going to hold my breath, thinking i'll find a keeper out of the single seed freebies from CC. But, it will probably be
Some decent
Smoke.  Just gotta watch for balls on ur plants from all these breeders these days(that have all the killer genetics, IMO). And therefore, I would never grow a plant from seed outdoors(usually) because of this. Just not worth it to me. Gotta test them indoor first, then clone for outdoor, is what I do. But it sure would be nice to feel 100% confident starting
Seeds for outdoor


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 7, 2014)

I do like OG's gear...some great genetics...and fire...Herbies is all out of them and the tube olny has a few..rumor is once gone thats it....he is doing CC stuff now..thats to bad....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 7, 2014)

tyson53 said:


> I do like OG's gear...some great genetics...and fire...Herbies is all out of them and the tube olny has a few..rumor is once gone thats it....he is doing CC stuff now..thats to bad....


That does suck if true!
I'm actually just getting into(finally)making my own femmed seeds. Both my wifi's are the first to hit. My buddy, who slings seeds through another forum/site, has a bad-ass FAK male, he uses to make killer crosses with, so we will always sorta have his genetics around(kinda lol)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2014)

tyson53 said:


> I do like OG's gear...some great genetics...and fire...Herbies is all out of them and the tube olny has a few..rumor is once gone thats it....he is doing CC stuff now..thats to bad....


I remember awhile back rumors like that surfaced and he addressed it saying he teamed with swerve for the distribution and packaging not genetic wise and breeding.


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I remember awhile back rumors like that surfaced and he addressed it saying he teamed with swerve for the distribution and packaging not genetic wise and breeding.



I hope your right.....but strange his seeds are out of stock in a lot of places...and ones that have them are no names to me..lol...and who knows hold old the stock is....he use to have a web page ..its gone now..at least I cnt find it..and th FB page is not his....


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2014)

Hope Raskal isn't done breeding as I need some of his genetics in my seed bank. I know a fe site to get them from if the Tude doesn't restock. Hopefully they won't be all gone


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 7, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Hope Raskal isn't done breeding as I need some of his genetics in my seed bank. I know a fe site to get them from if the Tude doesn't restock. Hopefully they won't be all gone


Last I checked Tude had a promo going for his beans.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Last I checked Tude had a promo going for his beans.


Yup, i totally forgot when I posted earlier:
Product: OG Raskal Seeds Alien Kush Medley Mix
Quantity: 10
Product Code: OG P144
Price: $0.00

Go Niners!


----------



## Slimjimham (Sep 7, 2014)

kentuckyboy said:


> I had to get in on this promo too!
> 
> I got: 2 Female Seeds ICE, 1 Devil's Harvest Shoreline, and 1 Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze. I went with the regular freebie's which were TH Seeds Sage n Sour and The HOG. It isn't bad for such a small order.



I just posted about the shorline and no one replied. I think it's gonna be fire. I asked the guys last week at the grey area (coffee shop in amsterdam) what they would recommend and that's the one they mentioned. They said potency wasn't up there with the best but smell was unlike any other. 

Have you heard anything else about Shoreline?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 7, 2014)

Do a search there's a user on here who's run it, beautiful plants, that's about all I know.


----------



## Slimjimham (Sep 7, 2014)

BTW I wouldn't touch cc with your dick... I got burnt twice... out of 2 times....

Maybe he got his shit together but I'm not willing give him the chance to fuck up my room again


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2014)

im tempted for some bodhi, gooey, karma n maybe ogr....but prob not enough to gun em down


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 7, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> BTW I wouldn't touch cc with your dick... I got burnt twice... out of 2 times....
> 
> Maybe he got his shit together but I'm not willing give him the chance to fuck up my room again


If you don't watch out for balls: You can get burned from allot of breeders these days. It sucks! Don't get me wrong. But it's the price to play, IMO.
CC IS NOT THE ONLY breeder, whose gear, can have balls on them. Straight up!
I get pissed every time. It usually cuts my potential keeper selection in half sometimes. It's lame!
Btw......dna/reserva privada, is rite up there with CC in that dept. from my experiences lately, and I start allot of beans.
And it was Dna limiteds(91krypt) that was my most recent straight up hermie. I hadn't had one of them for quite sometime.
Always watch for balls, when growing from seed


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 7, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> I just posted about the shorline and no one replied. I think it's gonna be fire. I asked the guys last week at the grey area (coffee shop in amsterdam) what they would recommend and that's the one they mentioned. They said potency wasn't up there with the best but smell was unlike any other.
> 
> Have you heard anything else about Shoreline?


Dunno bout the Devils Harvest shoreline, but I'm in Houston area where Shoreline originated, and that description sounds bout right. she isnt that potent, but the smell just MAY be the stinkiest i've smelled. smells like Burnt rubber/skunk its offensive


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> If you don't watch out for balls: You can get burned from allot of breeders these days. It sucks! Don't get me wrong. But it's the price to play, IMO.
> CC IS NOT THE ONLY breeder, whose gear, can have balls on them. Straight up!
> I get pissed every time. It usually cuts my potential keeper selection in half sometimes. It's lame!
> Btw......dna/reserva privada, is rite up there with CC in that dept. from my experiences lately, and I start allot of beans.
> ...


Lmao so true I had just as many herms from dna as I did with cc lol..


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao so true I had just as many herms from dna as I did with cc lol..


Word! And personally, I don't give a fuck if Swerve is a dick. He should have just stayed off of the forums in the first place!


----------



## kentuckyboy (Sep 7, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> I just posted about the shorline and no one replied. I think it's gonna be fire. I asked the guys last week at the grey area (coffee shop in amsterdam) what they would recommend and that's the one they mentioned. They said potency wasn't up there with the best but smell was unlike any other.
> 
> Have you heard anything else about Shoreline?


I haven't ever grown it before, and I really haven't heard to much about it. I have read a few posts that said their pheno turned purple and it was very stinky. I just thought it sounded interesting and it made my order the right amount of money!


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 7, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> im tempted for some bodhi, gooey, karma n maybe ogr....but prob not enough to gun em down


Tempted on Gooey as well. Haven't really seen much on here but on the bay, the gear looks really good. Any experience? 

I wanted to buy more beans, actually from beansman instead. I've resisted as there will always be another deal, and I want to run the testers people have kindly sent me. Wish mountain is looking sassy though and I really want to buy it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao so true I had just as many herms from dna as I did with cc lol..


The only full blown herms I've ever experienced were 2 DNA Lemon OG. Both were beauty queens, but had to be trashed @5 wks in.

I;ve found about 8 random beans as I've finished trimming the 2nd Ace of Spades clone. I checked closely for nanners daily the entire run because of it's reputation, and never saw any. The beans have all come from isolated lower bud. Never two in the same bud. The smoke is real good.

So...someone pass on some knowldege, por favor. Will these beans be fems like mom, or probably full hermie? If like mom, they'd be worth hanging on to. Huge yield of very sticky, tasty smoke.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> The only full blown herms I've ever experienced were 2 DNA Lemon OG. Both were beauty queens, but had to be trashed @5 wks in.
> 
> I;ve found about 8 random beans as I've finished trimming the 2nd Ace of Spades clone. I checked closely for nanners daily the entire run because of it's reputation, and never saw any. The beans have all come from isolated lower bud. Never two in the same bud. The smoke is real good.
> 
> So...someone pass on some knowldege, por favor. Will these beans be fems like mom, or probably full hermie? If like mom, they'd be worth hanging on to. Huge yield of very sticky, tasty smoke.


If you didn't see a nanner on another plant, my guess would be self pollination. I've found lower bud sites in particular may self pollinate on occassion. Now it's just a guess, but I posit that the lower buds sites, do this from an evolutionary way. Lower buds are often smaller, receive less light, and have less opportunity to collect pollen. Therefore unable to collect pollen as efficiently, they self pollinate to continue the gene line for the future of the plant. 

Just a guess, could be wrong, but I have seen it. I'd look close at the lower buds, particularly the ones with beans. You may just find your culprit.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 7, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> I just posted about the shorline and no one replied. I think it's gonna be fire. I asked the guys last week at the grey area (coffee shop in amsterdam) what they would recommend and that's the one they mentioned. They said potency wasn't up there with the best but smell was unlike any other.
> 
> Have you heard anything else about Shoreline?


 
I've grown "Fallen Angel" from DH which had shoreline.. It stank something crazy and was way potent.. Pretty fat buds.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> The only full blown herms I've ever experienced were 2 DNA Lemon OG. Both were beauty queens, but had to be trashed @5 wks in.
> 
> I;ve found about 8 random beans as I've finished trimming the 2nd Ace of Spades clone. I checked closely for nanners daily the entire run because of it's reputation, and never saw any. The beans have all come from isolated lower bud. Never two in the same bud. The smoke is real good.
> 
> So...someone pass on some knowldege, por favor. Will these beans be fems like mom, or probably full hermie? If like mom, they'd be worth hanging on to. Huge yield of very sticky, tasty smoke.


Thay will be Fem, but more likely then not, they will hold the herm trait. Now with the low number of beans that you got, it is safe to say that the offspring will also produce a small number of beans. IF the strain is fire then imo, it is worth the risk and I would run those beans


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2014)

if ur aos wasnt a full blown herm , keep em. or i would anyways.considering he killed the aOS line coupled with youre liking the plant. my bcs dom aos just spit out a nanna on day 55. shes turning dark too....


----------



## ZoBudd (Sep 9, 2014)

I ordered some Liberty Haze (Barney's Farm) as part of of my Attitude order. Anyone ever grow her? I don't fully believe the specs provided on any strain, and this one is probably inflated: THC 24%/CBD 1.9%. But I'm still looking forward to it!!!!

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Liberty_Haze/Barneys_Farm/


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 9, 2014)

Just had to snatch up on 2 packs of Bodhi - Tranquil Elephantizer remix.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2014)

littlegiant said:


> Just had to snatch up on 2 packs of Bodhi - Tranquil Elephantizer remix.


You should be happy with those. I love the structure of em. I hope to have some 88hp X's testers in the next week or so, hopefully they keep that nice structure the TER's have.


----------



## tyson53 (Sep 9, 2014)

ZoBudd said:


> I ordered some Liberty Haze (Barney's Farm) as part of of my Attitude order. Anyone ever grow her? I don't fully believe the specs provided on any strain, and this one is probably inflated: THC 24%/CBD 1.9%. But I'm still looking forward to it!!!!
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Liberty_Haze/Barneys_Farm/


I grew Liberty last year outside....grows huge..big vegger..but was last to flower...and was very prone to mold....big producer...but was not all it was said to be as far as THC%...was good dont get me wrong...but my amnesia haze.. C99 ..and Ace of spades was much better....

Liberty indoors will be better....I think...keep it topped in veg..its a grower for sure...it did over 10 feet in greenhouse...and wide as hell....but PM loved it and bud rot also..so keep your room controlled good ..mine went to mid oct outside and was cool out..maybe why was not as potent as described..they slow down in cool weather....


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 9, 2014)

ZoBudd said:


> I ordered some Liberty Haze (Barney's Farm) as part of of my Attitude order. Anyone ever grow her? I don't fully believe the specs provided on any strain, and this one is probably inflated: THC 24%/CBD 1.9%. But I'm still looking forward to it!!!!
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Liberty_Haze/Barneys_Farm/


Is this your first Barney's Farm strain? I'm not going to jump to conclusions, but I grew out his 8Ball Kush and it was TERRIBLE...I've also seen other bad reviews on Barney's Farm strains.....


----------



## IndicaAngel (Sep 9, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Even though I'll get balls on some of OG Raskals gear also, it didn't stop me from ordering 2 packs of the fire alien strawberry i've been eyeing that strain for quite sometime. Just ordered this morning. I'm not going to hold my breath, thinking i'll find a keeper out of the single seed freebies from CC. But, it will probably be
> Some decent


I wanted the fire alien strawberry so much! I've been wanting it, having had a version locally it was fantastic smoke.
but I just will have to wait, this go round I got
Freedom Of Seeds Godberry
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
FREL369
1
£20.99
BC Bud Depot Seeds BC God Bud
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
BC G281
1
£60.99
Hazeman Seeds Elephant Stomper
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
HAZD46
1
£34.99
World of Seeds Legend Collection Strawberry Blue
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds 
WFS372/WFS772/WFS1272
1
£19.99
REGULAR UFO #1 T H Seeds Sage 'n' Sour
REGULAR UFO #1
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #2 T H Seeds The Hog
REGULAR UFO #2
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #3 T H Seeds Skunk XXX
REGULAR UFO #3
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #4 T H Seeds Wreckage
REGULAR UFO #4
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
REGULAR UFO #5 Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Chemmy Jones
REGULAR UFO #5
2
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Grape Kush
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Grape OG
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Purple Diesel
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Louis XIII OG
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Hazeman Seeds Fat Purple
HAZ846
5
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Freedom Of Seeds Dieselicious
FREV38
2
FREEFree

*No more for awhile. I mean it! maybe..*


----------



## althor (Sep 9, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> Is this your first Barney's Farm strain? I'm not going to jump to conclusions, but I grew out his 8Ball Kush and it was TERRIBLE...I've also seen other bad reviews on Barney's Farm strains.....


 I have grown Liberty Haze as well as a few of my friends. I saw one pheno that was pretty much fire. It had a good smell, taste, and buzz. Unfortunately, out of a 10 pack, that 1 was the only good one of the bunch. The other 9 fell very flat.


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 10, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> I just posted about the shorline and no one replied. I think it's gonna be fire. I asked the guys last week at the grey area (coffee shop in amsterdam) what they would recommend and that's the one they mentioned. They said potency wasn't up there with the best but smell was unlike any other.
> 
> Have you heard anything else about Shoreline?


I Ran 2 shoreline last year. They did not get the most attention from me, but still turned out good. Turned dark purple almost black. Medium potency.
It was not as stinky as described, but did have a baby poo stench at the end when dried. Still have 3 beans left. Sorry no pics for ya!


----------



## Slimjimham (Sep 10, 2014)

How was the yield and density?


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 10, 2014)

Slimjimham said:


> How was the yield and density?


From what I remember ,they were of med size plants and did not yield much per plant. Maybe 2 oz a plant. If that! Im sure it was due to lack of attention.
The buds were not very dense. Not rock hard but not fluffy. Im sure they can be grown much better. I believe I did them in soil then. I say go for it! Very interesting plant to look at too.
Cant wait to grow those last beans I have in my DWC setup.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone gotten their promo order yet? Mine only stayed in ISC Chicago for a day, Hopefully everything will arrive untampered with


----------



## amgprb (Sep 11, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> Anyone gotten their promo order yet? Mine only stayed in ISC Chicago for a day, Hopefully everything will arrive untampered with


Man, i place my order the first hour the promo started and it hasnt even hit the US yet.


----------



## Tonybaloni87 (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anybody know what the genetics he used to make the grape kush and the others?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 11, 2014)

Tonybaloni87 said:


> Does anybody know what the genetics he used to make the grape kush and the others?


I know purple diesel is the pre-98 Bubba X Sour Diesel....I dunno about the others


----------



## klipsh (Sep 13, 2014)

Order Summary
Product Code
Quantity
Price
T H Seeds Underdawg OG
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
TH 497
1
$56.80
FEMINIZED UFO #1 CH9 Female Seeds Herijuana Jack 33
FEMINIZED UFO #1
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Humboldt Seed Organization Ewe-2
FEMINIZED UFO #2
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Grape Kush
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Grape OG
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Purple Diesel x 2
September Special
1
FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds Louis XIII OG
September Special
1

This one looks real good!
*****FREEFreebie/BOGOF
T H Seeds Sage 'n' Sour
S016
2*****


FREEFreebie/BOGOF
$56.80
Subtotal

$27.56
Shipping cost
$84.36


----------



## kentuckyboy (Sep 13, 2014)

klipsh said:


> Order Summary
> Product Code
> Quantity
> Price
> ...


I grew the TH Seeds Underdawg OG, and I really liked the smoke from her. It was some straight chem fuel funk! It had a nice mix of head and body and was pretty strong. The smell carried over to the taste. If you like your typical fuely filled buds, then I am sure you will like this strain. I only had a single freebie that I grew out. The plant didn't stretch much and stayed pretty short after being topped. The buds were super frosty and medium in density. No hermie traits present either.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

Received my order intact! Another order comes through from the 'tude!

I must add, that anyone having any issues with customs, I highly recommend choosing the "random item" delivery option. By far the best stealth that I have ever gotten from any seedbank!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 13, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Received my order intact! Another order comes through from the 'tude!
> 
> I must add, that anyone having any issues with customs, I highly recommend choosing the "random item" delivery option. By far the best stealth that I have ever gotten from any seedbank!


Good shit, mine is out for delivery today I am excited. Funny how you got yours today after you said it hadn't even hit the US yet just the other day. What are you going to pop first?


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 13, 2014)

mine arrived today. all good.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> Good shit, mine is out for delivery today I am excited. Funny how you got yours today after you said it hadn't even hit the US yet just the other day. What are you going to pop first?


Yeah, i dunno, must of been the tracking? Cause it said it cleared ICS yesterday. So i said to myself, cool i will have em by Monday! Was happy to find em in my mailbox today!

Already dropped 5x Fat Purples, 3x Purple Bud, Grape Kush & CH9 Heri Jack 33.... I may have over done it though cause i have well over 30 clones in the veg cab right now!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 13, 2014)

Good luck to all, prey for a safe voyage over the pond!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 13, 2014)

Got mine


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> Anyone gotten their promo order yet? Mine only stayed in ISC Chicago for a day, Hopefully everything will arrive untampered with


Yes, I am just getting ready to plant them and a couple others.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Sep 14, 2014)

I hope that my order makes it through custom's this time. The last time I ordered at Attitude it got snatched, and I missed out on some freebie's that I really wanted. I did end up getting my order but with different freebie's. The only reason I made this order was to get the CC promo beans, so I will be super bummed if they end up getting snagged by them Custom's assholes!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Sep 14, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday safe and sound
Also as someone else said earlier, the random item is what I went with this time. and I was
very pleased. I always get the guarantee as well.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Sep 14, 2014)

kentuckyboy said:


> I hope that my order makes it through custom's this time. The last time I ordered at Attitude it got snatched, and I missed out on some freebie's that I really wanted. I did end up getting my order but with different freebie's. The only reason I made this order was to get the CC promo beans, so I will be super bummed if they end up getting snagged by them Custom's assholes!


I hope you get your beans!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 14, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> Mine arrived yesterday safe and sound
> Also as someone else said earlier, the random item is what I went with this time. and I was
> very pleased. I always get the guarantee as well.
> 
> View attachment 3253144


Nice! U got on the Hazeman promo too! Fyi, all 5 of the Fat Purple germinated in under 12 hours! I have never had such vigorously germinating seeds before


----------



## IndicaAngel (Sep 14, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Nice! U got on the Hazeman promo too! Fyi, all 5 of the Fat Purple germinated in under 12 hours! I have never had such vigorously germinating seeds before


that is great to hear! saving my fat purple, I have big plans for them later on


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Sep 14, 2014)

malicifice said:


> I really like it, but I cant think of 50 bucks worth of stuff to get it.


I purchased the 5pk Blue OG from G13 and a single Lemon OG Kush (DNA). Got (3)Pineapple Express #2, the CaliConnect Promo, and 2 UFO. I already had a few Lemon OG Kush so I can add it to the rest. Also have PE so now I can run both PE and PE#2 and see which is what.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 14, 2014)

Less then 18 hours and out of the 10 i put into water, 9 have tap roots! The only one that has not popped yet is the Heri Jack 33 freebie 90% germ is pretty good imo! After I put the kids to bed, i will put the "babies" into a nice bed of dirt!


----------



## kentuckyboy (Sep 15, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I am just getting ready to plant them and a couple others.


I already have 4 seedlings for my next run going already, but I will be using the majority of the CC promo beans after my next run finishes up as long as I receive them. I can't wait to see how those 4 strains end up turning out! I will be keeping my eyes open for some results! I am expecting some DANK buds from them!


----------



## kentuckyboy (Sep 15, 2014)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> I purchased the 5pk Blue OG from G13 and a single Lemon OG Kush (DNA). Got (3)Pineapple Express #2, the CaliConnect Promo, and 2 UFO. I already had a few Lemon OG Kush so I can add it to the rest. Also have PE so now I can run both PE and PE#2 and see which is what.


I ran G13 Lab's Pineapple Express, and I had descent results from it. The plant grew medium in height with about a foot of stretch on my pheno. The smell was more of rotten fruit compared to a pineapple smell, but I thought it was pretty good regardless. The buds were frosty as hell and the smoke was pretty potent. I thought it was a fairly solid plant that was easy to grow. Best of luck growing her!


----------



## malicifice (Sep 15, 2014)

kentuckyboy said:


> I ran G13 Lab's Pineapple Express, and I had descent results from it. The plant grew medium in height with about a foot of stretch on my pheno. The smell was more of rotten fruit compared to a pineapple smell, but I thought it was pretty good regardless. The buds were frosty as hell and the smoke was pretty potent. I thought it was a fairly solid plant that was easy to grow. Best of luck growing her!


I just pulled mine up. It was early and I could easily tell it was missing that POW that it usually gets when you let it finish out. Still got over 4 ounces though, just too bad it wasn't as good as it normally is. Oh well sometimes it happens.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 15, 2014)

malicifice said:


> I just pulled mine up. It was early and I could easily tell it was missing that POW that it usually gets when you let it finish out. Still got over 4 ounces though, just too bad it wasn't as good as it normally is. Oh well sometimes it happens.


Some girls are late bloomers, some are just defunct.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Sep 15, 2014)

I've noticed these things as well. That's why it'll be nice to grow the PE and PE#2 side by side.


----------



## Eflo (Sep 15, 2014)

Just got mines today and I'm a happy man


----------



## Eflo (Sep 15, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Received my order intact! Another order comes through from the 'tude!
> 
> I must add, that anyone having any issues with customs, I highly recommend choosing the "random item" delivery option. By far the best stealth that I have ever gotten from any seedbank!


 You right I got mines and I just knew I got scammed for my money until I said hmmm let me check here lol


----------



## Eflo (Sep 15, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> Mine arrived yesterday safe and sound
> Also as someone else said earlier, the random item is what I went with this time. and I was
> very pleased. I always get the guarantee as well.
> 
> View attachment 3253144


Mines are in the bags but I don't have those labels you have inside your bags with the seeds???


----------



## IndicaAngel (Sep 16, 2014)

Eflo said:


> Mines are in the bags but I don't have those labels you have inside your bags with the seeds???


I specifically requested breeder's packs, and when I selected the option for stealth is said *may have to be removed*
so I put a special note and said its OK if they have to be removed but if at all possible please provide labeling.
So I'm assuming that was the solution which made me happy. I for one love the tude and they always get my $.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Sep 16, 2014)

amgprb said:


> I am leaning towards a pack of Bomb seeds Kush Bomb.... Need something in my grow with a little more yield!


agent orange or purple trainwreck,,,big yielders of quality.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Sep 16, 2014)

resinousflowers420 said:


> agent orange or purple trainwreck,,,big yielders of quality.


love agent orange, had a friend growing it out. One day I will get around to that one too.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Sep 16, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> love agent orange, had a friend growing it out. One day I will get around to that one too.


yeah the tangerine smelling phenos smell and taste amazing,really nice sociable high too,other phenos are nice,but that one stands out.hso purple trainwreck(mendo purps x trainwreck)is also very delicious,some beautiful coulors.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 16, 2014)

Out of the CC free beans, Which one has you the most interested to find a keeper?
Any guess on the linage of the 4 choices?
Grape Kush, Grape OG. Purple Diesel, Louis XIII OG

Whats the difference in the two grapes?

Hoping the louis is the bomb.


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 16, 2014)

Eflo said:


> Mines are in the bags but I don't have those labels you have inside your bags with the seeds???


normally you get a label cut from the breeder pack if you order a whole pack and they remove from breeder pack. the singles and the freebies don't come with a label inside.

I purchased 1 pack and 1 single along with freebies. the only label inside the bag was in the whole pack. i ask for breeders pack with random item but it's ok they removed. happy happy.


----------



## Jon Galt (Sep 17, 2014)

Grape Og = Grape Romulan X Tahoe Og
Grape Kush = Grape Romulan X Pre98
Purple Diesel = Original Sour Diesel X Pre98


----------



## Eflo (Sep 17, 2014)

Is cali kush really that different? Because we're I'm from sour diesel rules and I never had a kush that was anything close to sour... Most of the kush I have had were just better tasting then Reggie nothing special though... Just wondering if the kush would over power the great smell and taste of the sour diesel????


Jon Galt said:


> Grape Og = Grape Romulan X Tahoe Og
> Grape Kush = Grape Romulan X Pre98
> Purple Diesel = Original Sour Diesel X Pre98


----------



## Jon Galt (Sep 17, 2014)

Eflo said:


> Is cali kush really that different? Because we're I'm from sour diesel rules and I never had a kush that was anything close to sour... Most of the kush I have had were just better tasting then Reggie nothing special though... Just wondering if the kush would over power the great smell and taste of the sour diesel????


I'm sure you'll get some OG leaning phenos and some Sour Diesel.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 17, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Out of the CC free beans, Which one has you the most interested to find a keeper?
> Any guess on the linage of the 4 choices?
> Grape Kush, Grape OG. Purple Diesel, Louis XIII OG
> 
> ...


The Purple Diesel is on the CC website. Its pre-98 Bubba X original sour diesel.......I'm honestly thinking that the Grape strains are new seeds that swerve is testing out on us promo buyers because I can find no info on them and the attitude doesn't have any in stock so Im guessing there were a limited amount???


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 17, 2014)

Jon Galt said:


> Grape Og = Grape Romulan X Tahoe Og
> Grape Kush = Grape Romulan X Pre98
> Purple Diesel = Original Sour Diesel X Pre98


Where did you find the info on the Grape Kush and Grape OG?


----------



## Jon Galt (Sep 17, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> Where did you find the info on the Grape Kush and Grape OG?


I asked Swerve.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 17, 2014)

Jon Galt said:


> I asked Swerve.


ahh for shizzle...


----------



## SkyOfGreen (Sep 17, 2014)

I just received my order yesterday. The stealth shipping used was very nice! I am interested to find out more about the height of these strains. I have a 3ft tall grow box so it really marginalizes what i can run


----------



## Jon Galt (Sep 17, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> ahh for shizzle...


Yeah, he's active on Facebook.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 17, 2014)

Jon Galt said:


> Yeah, he's active on Facebook.


what's his page name?


----------



## Preservation Society (Sep 17, 2014)

Swerve Swervin


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> The Purple Diesel is on the CC website. Its pre-98 Bubba X original sour diesel.......I'm honestly thinking that the Grape strains are new seeds that swerve is testing out on us promo buyers because I can find no info on them and the attitude doesn't have any in stock so Im guessing there were a limited amount???


i feel like thats true. his blue dream freebie had to be a tester. the la affies, the chem 91s all testers lol but if i didnt buy just for the promo(chem 91 was horrible pack or freebies) i got a nice buddha tahoe plant.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 17, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i feel like thats true. his blue dream freebie had to be a tester. the la affies, the chem 91s all testers lol but if i didnt buy just for the promo(chem 91 was horrible pack or freebies) i got a nice buddha tahoe plant.


He had Chem91 Testers? I've been growing his chem for several months now, straight Dank


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> He had Chem91 Testers? I've been growing his chem for several months now, straight Dank


not that i could find. i popped a freebie 10 pack, waste of time.


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 18, 2014)

That was the fastest 2 orders I have ever got from the tude!
By mistake I ordered with the random item. It did make it through. I prefer the int letter only, as if it does get snatched there is nothing for them to slap green tape on to mail me. 
All 4 tranquil elephantizer popped up this morning, along with 2 snow queen I popped for a buddy.
Happy Happy folks!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2014)

kentuckyboy said:


> I already have 4 seedlings for my next run going already, but I will be using the majority of the CC promo beans after my next run finishes up as long as I receive them. I can't wait to see how those 4 strains end up turning out! I will be keeping my eyes open for some results! I am expecting some DANK buds from them!


Ok here's my large flower table. At the last gasp of summer here in the Mojave I swap it to Ark mode and that's why you see it vegging my new babies. These are slated for the RIU BBQ  they should harvest around 12/1 I'm flipping as soon as I finish trimming. I'll re-veg if the clones refuse to strike (heat, Mojave, remember).

Mothers are in the 5 gallon pots to the left.


The front 4 (above), are from a CC mixed Sativa Pack. 

These adolescents (below), are some of my pollen chucking <VBG>



and finally the babies, in here (below), are the promo CC beans. They should finish in Jan/Feb 2015.



Oh yeah they are all transplanted now...... 100% germination can't beat that.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone else get the green tape of death? Everytime I use the coupon code from here they get the tape and the one wanted is always out of stock when you go to reorder with the gaurantee. Of all the luck they went through on the wrong day. Even with the stealth (not really very good).
Ordering on the first day of the promo never seems to work for me for some reason. Maybe the number of packages increases so much on those days they are easier to find them all. Know there is nothing to do and getting upset does nothing but it tweeks me rotten when they grab the ones most desired and the stock says gone. Didn't even want to say which ones I was interested in because then less chance of them being available if there was a problem. And go figure there out of stock. What do you think the chances are of getting the CC promo in the reship?


----------



## Jon Galt (Sep 18, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Anyone else get the green tape of death? Everytime I use the coupon code from here they get the tape and the one wanted is always out of stock when you go to reorder with the gaurantee. Of all the luck they went through on the wrong day. Even with the stealth (not really very good).
> Ordering on the first day of the promo never seems to work for me for some reason. Maybe the number of packages increases so much on those days they are easier to find them all. Know there is nothing to do and getting upset does nothing but it tweeks me rotten when they grab the ones most desired and the stock says gone. Didn't even want to say which ones I was interested in because then less chance of them being available if there was a problem. And go figure there out of stock. What do you think the chances are of getting the CC promo in the reship?


I'd say pretty good chance they'll still have them. I ordered twice and the last order went through on the 9th UK time and I received the promo, even though the cut off was the 8th.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Sep 18, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Anyone else get the green tape of death? Everytime I use the coupon code from here they get the tape and the one wanted is always out of stock when you go to reorder with the gaurantee. Of all the luck they went through on the wrong day. Even with the stealth (not really very good).
> Ordering on the first day of the promo never seems to work for me for some reason. Maybe the number of packages increases so much on those days they are easier to find them all. Know there is nothing to do and getting upset does nothing but it tweeks me rotten when they grab the ones most desired and the stock says gone. Didn't even want to say which ones I was interested in because then less chance of them being available if there was a problem. And go figure there out of stock. What do you think the chances are of getting the CC promo in the reship?


I got ripped by Custom's, and I am pissed the f*#k off too. I e-mailed Attitude saying that they could keep all of the seeds that I bought and the UFO freebie's. I told them the CC promo seeds were the only one's that I wanted and were the only reason I even made the order in the 1st place. They said that if they still had more CC promo freebie's left then I would get them with the reship. This is only the 2nd time out of maybe 15 Attitude orders of mine that has gotten snagged by Custom's. I think it is because my order's have been going through Custom's in Chicago instead of NY ever since they had that hurricane hit up there last year I believe. Anyways this shit just sucks. I seriously doubt that anyone who's order got snagged like mine will not be getting those CC promo beans with their reship. I hope that I am wrong though!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 18, 2014)

I got my order in the mail today, pretty stoked  really good stealth this time too! Was missing the TH freebies so have sent them an email but no real issue if they cant help, just happy i got my grape stomper and fat marty


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 18, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> I got my order in the mail today, pretty stoked  really good stealth this time too! Was missing the TH freebies so have sent them an email but no real issue if they cant help, just happy i got my grape stomper and fat marty


I hope you guys get 0 hermies


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 18, 2014)

Sept cali conn promo... Anyone have a problem germinating purple diesel and grape kush... Those were the only two out of 15 plus seeds that didnt germinate.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 18, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Sept cali conn promo... Anyone have a problem germinating purple diesel and grape kush... Those were the only two out of 15 plus seeds that didnt germinate.


that bites man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 18, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I hope you guys get 0 hermies


Cheers man, I hope so too


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 19, 2014)

ill give them 7 days... i have had some that went that long but definitely unlikely


----------



## amgprb (Sep 19, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Sept cali conn promo... Anyone have a problem germinating purple diesel and grape kush... Those were the only two out of 15 plus seeds that didnt germinate.


My Heri 33 freebie didnt want to pop... Took a razor blade and lighly scored all the way around the bean along the crease. Threw it back into a cup of water, and it popped less then 24 hours later


----------



## Tonybaloni87 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dang still no beans and I ordered the seconded night, I really hope they show up for me starting to get nervous, anybody on the PNW get there's and know what costumes they might have gone through?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 19, 2014)

kentuckyboy said:


> I got ripped by Custom's, and I am pissed the f*#k off too. I e-mailed Attitude saying that they could keep all of the seeds that I bought and the UFO freebie's. I told them the CC promo seeds were the only one's that I wanted and were the only reason I even made the order in the 1st place. They said that if they still had more CC promo freebie's left then I would get them with the reship. This is only the 2nd time out of maybe 15 Attitude orders of mine that has gotten snagged by Custom's. I think it is because my order's have been going through Custom's in Chicago instead of NY ever since they had that hurricane hit up there last year I believe. Anyways this shit just sucks. I seriously doubt that anyone who's order got snagged like mine will not be getting those CC promo beans with their reship. I hope that I am wrong though!


Damn thats F*cked up


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 19, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Sept cali conn promo... Anyone have a problem germinating purple diesel and grape kush... Those were the only two out of 15 plus seeds that didnt germinate.


Only one of my purple diesel's didn't germ....Accidentally broke the tap root on the Louis OG so she didnt make it....the others are fine though


----------



## amgprb (Sep 19, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> Only one of my purple diesel's didn't germ....Accidentally broke the tap root on the Louis OG so she didnt make it....the others are fine though


Oh my god... You killed Louie... YOU BASTARD!!!


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 19, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Oh my god... You killed Louie... YOU BASTARD!!!


The king has fallen


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2014)

Well it's amazing what happens when you are nice! I just got an email saying the tude will send out my ufo's that were missed. It's only 4 beans but they were very nice about it and sent them straight away. That's pretty awesome service to me


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 20, 2014)

Grape kush, grape og, louis germinated. Day 5 on purple diesel still no sign of germination


----------



## Rolling1up (Sep 20, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well it's amazing what happens when you are nice! I just got an email saying the tude will send out my ufo's that were missed. It's only 4 beans but they were very nice about it and sent them straight away. That's pretty awesome service to me


i had some beans broken during shipping and they sent replacements


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2014)

That's great too. Im just saying I'm amazed that people go off their head at attitude, where if you are nice and talk to them properly, they will make it right


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> i had some beans broken during shipping and they sent replacements


Out of many, many orders, this is the first time a seed from them came like this:
 
Oh well


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Out of many, many orders, this is the first time a seed from them came like this:
> View attachment 3258174
> Oh well


Damn that sucks. I just had this happen to me for the first time ever


----------



## ganjaman87 (Sep 20, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Grape kush, grape og, louis germinated. Day 5 on purple diesel still no sign of germination


----------



## Paperroller24 (Sep 20, 2014)

When are they going to put out the specs on the new strains? Cali connection seeds? Im trying that Atomic Bomb too. Im a fan of Chemdawg and kush, so its gotta be good.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 21, 2014)

damn, what a bummer. did you ask for a reship?


----------



## Paperroller24 (Sep 21, 2014)

Whats really crazy is if you wanna buy these September cali connection seeds, you gotta buy a 6 pk for like $120. From what I see, they aren't selling them in single seed pk.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 22, 2014)

Just got my gear hijacked by customs again 3rd straight order. Has anyone ordered from another seed bank with success.the tude dropping the ball big time and customs closet fucking growers.


----------



## Paperroller24 (Sep 22, 2014)

contact attitude. Be polite and they will reship your order. Ive heard Single Seed Centre is a good one as well and the shipping is like $15 compared to around $30 from the Tude


----------



## Paperroller24 (Sep 22, 2014)

v.s one said:


> Just got my gear hijacked by customs again 3rd straight order. Has anyone ordered from another seed bank with success.the tude dropping the ball big time and customs closet fucking growers.


How did you place your order, as far as shipping and the item you selected for stealth?


----------



## v.s one (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah roller I selected stealth shipping and took your advice sent a polite e mail. Just waiting on a reply. Thanks bro


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Sep 23, 2014)

Rolling1up said:


> Sept cali conn promo... Anyone have a problem germinating purple diesel and grape kush... Those were the only two out of 15 plus seeds that didnt germinate.


SAME HERE....my GRApE kush and purple d was some bull shit


----------



## Tonybaloni87 (Sep 24, 2014)

I got a ten pack of 818 headband regs along with the promo everything germinated besides one 818 either herm ville in my next run or iam gonna find some chron


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2014)

Paperroller24 said:


> contact attitude. Be polite and they will reship your order. Ive heard Single Seed Centre is a good one as well and the shipping is like $15 compared to around $30 from the Tude


Mine had to be reshipped 1st got customizzzzed got it a few days ago.TY tude.SSC is high priced i used Sea of Seeds before cause of the rep here,But they no longer are taking debit cards.The lady said they would be able to use debit cards in a few months Finger crossed,best stealth i have seen!


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 24, 2014)

All I gotta say for everyone who went after this promo is "I told you so"

Keep going for that cali connection bunk stuff and he will keep putting it out.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 24, 2014)

Your only half right I still got connoisseur genetics the white s1s and three chemy Jones regs for free coming so all is not lost for me.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 24, 2014)

v.s one said:


> Your only half right I still got connoisseur genetics the white s1s and three chemy Jones regs for free coming so all is not lost for me.


I didn't say anything about CG, I am seeing how they work right now. Popped 4 chemmy jones 3 oj's haze from them waiting for the cotyledons to come up.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry bro what I meant to say was I was ordering Cg before the promo, but his beans just fell into my lap. Sounds like you got some fire over their good luck on your grow.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 24, 2014)

v.s one said:


> Sorry bro what I meant to say was I was ordering Cg before the promo, but his beans just fell into my lap. Sounds like you got some fire over their good luck on your grow.


thank you, the loudband that I have is doing really well so I am hoping the CGS can stand up to that quality.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 24, 2014)

that chemmy jones is the bizness. your going to love that. cg got some fire definitely.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 24, 2014)

typoerror said:


> that chemmy jones is the bizness. your going to love that. cg got some fire definitely.


its hard to imagine how it will taste and smell, both are so different but so damn good!


----------



## Paperroller24 (Sep 27, 2014)

Everything Ive planted on my order (w/ September promo) has popped and looks to be starting out strong. I'll do the whole pic throughout my grow, but at the moment Im in between grows, so Im cleaning and moving my setup to my new house. And I did order a pineapple chunk and Ive heard so much shit about how terrible it is from a growers perspective, so Im gonna run it just to see for myself. My last 2 Barneys were crap, so Im trying this pineapple and liberty haze. After that, If it doesn't turn out decent, Im giving up on Barneys Farm. Got an Atomic Bomb started too. Gonna be an interesting 2015!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 27, 2014)

I wasn't impressed with barneys vanilla Kush looked good in veg but just never finished into a cup champion .


Paperroller24 said:


> Everything Ive planted on my order (w/ September promo) has popped and looks to be starting out strong. I'll do the whole pic throughout my grow, but at the moment Im in between grows, so Im cleaning and moving my setup to my new house. And I did order a pineapple chunk and Ive heard so much shit about how terrible it is from a growers perspective, so Im gonna run it just to see for myself. My last 2 Barneys were crap, so Im trying this pineapple and liberty haze. After that, If it doesn't turn out decent, Im giving up on Barneys Farm. Got an Atomic Bomb started too. Gonna be an interesting 2015!


----------



## Paperroller24 (Sep 28, 2014)

yeah one of the barneys I did was vanilla and it was the funkiest looking plant Ive ever grown. Mostly purple after week 3-4 and the buds were full in spots but wasn't too appealing. Had a coffee kushy smell. The other I did was red cherry berry and there was nothing but a skunk smell and it wasn't that strong, with smell, taste or buzz. I have a few new beans Im gonna try and hopefully they turn out better. I know this, I'll take the September promo over this new October one that just came out!


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 30, 2014)

michaeljdumpout said:


> SAME HERE....my GRApE kush and purple d was some bull shit


Only 1of 2 of my purple diesel is ready. The other one is trying to shit out its tail. This was done via paper towel method less than 72 hours


----------



## Paperroller24 (Sep 30, 2014)

I haven't started my Purple D yet. I see on attitudes website, they have the descriptions of the cali connection freebies now available. Ive been trying to do alittle research on the "grape romulan", but haven't seemed to be able to find too much info on it. I see the OG's are Tahoe OG crosses, so from what Ive read, that seems to be a good genetic to have.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Oct 2, 2014)

I finally got my CC Attitude promo beans in the mail yesterday. These were a reship because my first order got snagged by Custom's. I still got all of my free seeds even though the people at Attitude made it sound like I wouldn't get them with the reship order. Happy Days!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 2, 2014)

Eflo said:


> Is cali kush really that different? Because we're I'm from sour diesel rules and I never had a kush that was anything close to sour... Most of the kush I have had were just better tasting then Reggie nothing special though... Just wondering if the kush would over power the great smell and taste of the sour diesel????


If your Kush tasted no better than Reggie than you didn't have good Kush or Kush at all. A good OG has some similarities in smell and taste to Sour D but it depends on which OG cus they have diff terpenes. You will love it when you get a good Kush


----------



## v.s one (Oct 2, 2014)

kentuckyboy said:


> I finally got my CC Attitude promo beans in the mail yesterday. These were a reship because my first order got snagged by Custom's. I still got all of my free seeds even though the people at Attitude made it sound like I wouldn't get them with the reship order. Happy Days!


 I got the green tape notice too , if you don't mind me asking how long to get your gear? Its been a week already and they didn't send me a tracking number like usual.


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone going for the October promo. The connoisseur special has me thinking about it, and maybe a few paradise pick n mix.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Oct 3, 2014)

v.s one said:


> I got the green tape notice too , if you don't mind me asking how long to get your gear? Its been a week already and they didn't send me a tracking number like usual.


It took about 2 weeks to get each order. It took about a month for the 2 packages together. I didn't get a tracking # for my 2nd package either. It was actually sent via reg mail. I got it without any issues the 2nd time around. Good luck!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 3, 2014)

TheHermit said:


> Anyone going for the October promo. The connoisseur special has me thinking about it, and maybe a few paradise pick n mix.


I was going to but the seeds I wanted they sold out of before I placed my order. wasn't meant to be


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok so I checked my wishllist and the sincity sinmints were back in stock and already almost sold out, sooo I did make an order for october 

Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Strawberries and Cream
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
SinCity Seeds SinMint Cookies
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 15 seeds 
T H Seeds Original BubbleGum
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 

FEMINIZED UFO #1 Short Stuff Seeds AUTO Big Gun
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Dinafem Seeds Shark Shock CBD
FEMINIZED UFO #3 Cali Connection Seeds Grape Kush
FEMINIZED UFO #4 Humboldt Seed Organization 707 Headband
FEMINIZED UFO #5 Vision Seeds AK-49
Short Stuff Seeds Tha Shiznit
Emerald Triangle Seeds Cotton Candy Cane
G13 Labs Seeds Sweet Amnesia
Rare Dankness Seeds Lee Roy
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Promo Pack
CON020
T H Seeds MK Ultra


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> Ok so I checked my wishllist and the sincity sinmints were back in stock and already almost sold out, sooo I did make an order for october
> 
> Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Strawberries and Cream
> Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds
> ...


You should've got the Platinum Delights so you would've got the free pack of the new strain that's about to be released called Blue Lime Pie(Key Lime Pie x Blue Power). I test for SinCity and I've been seeing the tests of the Blue Lime Pie and it's awesome. Big yielding connoisseur flowers. I ordered Platinum Delights already back in the summer and I'm thinking of ordering again so I can get those before they're released. You still got a great one tho with SinMints and the others. You gonna be stacked for a while


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 3, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> You should've got the Platinum Delights so you would've got the free pack of the new strain that's about to be released called Blue Lime Pie(Key Lime Pie x Blue Power). I test for SinCity and I've been seeing the tests of the Blue Lime Pie and it's awesome. Big yielding connoisseur flowers. I ordered Platinum Delights already back in the summer and I'm thinking of ordering again so I can get those before they're released. You still got a great one tho with SinMints and the others. You gonna be stacked for a while


Yea I know I saw them, wasn't what I wanted. I got exactly what I wanted from them. 

I say I'm not ordering more seeds, but .. we know how that goes.


----------



## see4 (Oct 3, 2014)

I am so confused. Why on earth would anyone still be using Attitude seeds? They have terrible customer service and most of their gear is getting snagged at the border. There are so many other better alternatives.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 3, 2014)

see4 said:


> I am so confused. Why on earth would anyone still be using Attitude seeds? They have terrible customer service and most of their gear is getting snagged at the border. There are so many other better alternatives.


I like them, I talk to them if needed, they email me politely,. every order, just to say thank you, and I always get my order.
I guess it works for me, not saying it would for everyone.

All I can say to the tude is this.


----------



## see4 (Oct 3, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> I like them, I talk to them if needed, *they email me politely,. every order, just to say thank you*, and I always get my order.
> I guess it works for me, not saying it would for everyone.
> 
> All I can say to the tude is this.


No they don't. I've ordered from Attitude about 8 times in 2 years, and not once did I get a polite email from them just to say thank you.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 3, 2014)

see4 said:


> No they don't. I've ordered from Attitude about 8 times in 2 years, and not once did I get a polite email from them just to say thank you.


welp there ya go, so they must not. I have my seeds, I have my emails .. you don't.
nothing to really debate. if you have somewhere else that's fantastic! does not mean if someone likes something else it's not great too.
Otherwise we would all drink water and nothing else everrrr. have a great day !


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2014)

see4 said:


> I am so confused. Why on earth would anyone still be using Attitude seeds? They have terrible customer service and most of their gear is getting snagged at the border. There are so many other better alternatives.


Awwwww....don't be confused. The majority of Attitude customers clearly disagree with you, but rather than live in torment, be happy and place your odors wherever you're allowed.


----------



## see4 (Oct 3, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> welp there ya go, so they must not. I have my seeds, I have my emails .. you don't.
> nothing to really debate. if you have somewhere else that's fantastic! does not mean if someone likes something else it's not great too.
> Otherwise we would all drink water. have a great day !


I love water. Over ice. I generally drink it in my underwear. Same way I order my seeds. In my undies. Just not from Attitude. Have a fantastic day!


----------



## see4 (Oct 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Awwwww....don't be confused. The majority of Attitude customers clearly disagree with you, but rather than live in torment, be happy and place your odors wherever you're allowed.


Looks as though you have been accused of being LEO.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2014)

see4 said:


> Looks as though you have been accused of being LEO.


And I have your IP address. 

Don't believe _one _of those two things.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 3, 2014)

Plenty of us get out seeds from attitude just fine and they have some of the best promos around.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 3, 2014)

see4 said:


> Looks as though you have been accused of being LEO.


internet accusations hold such weight lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 3, 2014)

I find it funny that people bash attitude for their orders getting snagged by customs...I know in Oz, if a particular container gets marked for checking and everything gets x-rayed, then no matter how good the stealth is, it will still get picked up. I'm pretty sure US customs x-ray a lot more containers than we do so there is a higher likelyhood a package will get intercepted. If customs have picked up a certain package type as being more often containing contraband, then most packages looking the same will get scanned. 
All these people that get butthurt over a package getting snagged and then add rudeness to an email to the tude, deserve to get shit service, I know i wouldn't want to help someone out if I received that. People need to lighten the fuck up and realise you are importing an illegal item and that sometimes shit happens, but if you're nice about it, the tude always goes out of their way to fix it! End rant.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 3, 2014)

Lots of people still get their orders from Attitude. It's the Chicago area that's getting snagged by customs. I live on the Far East Coast and my orders go through New York and I've always got them. Only thing I hate is they're prices but it's been a while since I ordered from them about a year so I think I'm due cus I need those Blue Lime Pies


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2014)

Between that the conni and r.d. promo its hard not ordering this weekend.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 3, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> I find it funny that people bash attitude for their orders getting snagged by customs...I know in Oz, if a particular container gets marked for checking and everything gets x-rayed, then no matter how good the stealth is, it will still get picked up. I'm pretty sure US customs x-ray a lot more containers than we do so there is a higher likelyhood a package will get intercepted. If customs have picked up a certain package type as being more often containing contraband, then most packages looking the same will get scanned.
> All these people that get butthurt over a package getting snagged and then add rudeness to an email to the tude, deserve to get shit service, I know i wouldn't want to help someone out if I received that. People need to lighten the fuck up and realise you are importing an illegal item and that sometimes shit happens, but if you're nice about it, the tude always goes out of their way to fix it! End rant.


Exactly man, I've never heard of anyone receiving a package that customs opened and still finding their seeds inside. If customs decides to open your package, they're most likely going to find your seeds, I don't care how good the stealth is. People don't understand how customs works and then cry about their seeds getting taken. I've also never heard of Attitude not honoring their policy to reship a guaranteed order. Most people that know how the seed game works, don't have a problem ordering from Attitude. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Between that the conni and r.d. promo its hard not ordering this weekend.


I think these October promos are better than the September promos that they were just running. 

Anyone run Connoisseur gear have a recommendation? I'm leaning towards that OG Chem.


----------



## see4 (Oct 3, 2014)

I bet all you kids have iPhones too because it's the cool thing to do.

Listen, all I am saying is that there are better alternatives to Attitude. I used to praise Attitude all day every day for their first few shipments. But the last two orders I placed had missing seeds and duplicated seeds. I tried to work it out with them (nicely) via email, explaining that I was missing 2 packs of Tennessee Kush, which for 5 seeds was like $70 each pack. And they doubled up Fire Alien Romulan on me, just wanted 1 pack of that.

First they accused of lying. Then when I showed them a series of photos of me opening the package (as I do with all my bean deliveries) they were still defensive and insisted I send them back the Romulan before they would consider sending me what I fucking ordered in the first place.

Yea. Shit customer service.

Take it for what it is. Im just telling you I had several bad experiences with them, I've since moved on to better alternatives and have had no issues whatsoever. Do what the fuck you want. I frankly don't give a shit.

Stop defending Attitude as if you were employed by them.


----------



## see4 (Oct 3, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> And I have your IP address.
> 
> Don't believe _one _of those two things.


You are mistaking my IP address with my massive erection. How does my erection feel in your hand LEO?


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 3, 2014)

see4 said:


> I bet all you kids have iPhones too because it's the cool thing to do.
> 
> Listen, all I am saying is that there are better alternatives to Attitude. I used to praise Attitude all day every day for their first few shipments. But the last two orders I placed had missing seeds and duplicated seeds. I tried to work it out with them (nicely) via email, explaining that I was missing 2 packs of Tennessee Kush, which for 5 seeds was like $70 each pack. And they doubled up Fire Alien Romulan on me, just wanted 1 pack of that.
> 
> ...


why don't you stop bashing them like you work for the competition? just.. do your thing and let others do theirs. how hard is that? and nope I don't have an Iphone
and i'm not a cool kid, I'm a 44 year old woman that works 2 jobs and I have the freedom to make up my own mind and love the tude, they have
given me no reason not to. Sorry for your issues but that doesn't make them horrible, it means you had a bad experience nothing more, nothing less.


see4 said:


> You are mistaking my IP address with my massive erection. How does my erection feel in your hand LEO?


and I just HAVE to mention this post.. if you call it massive, that must mean it's invisible.. no one that has a massive one needs to mention it. seriously. just sayin.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 3, 2014)

This shit has been going on at customs for more than a year now. Doesn't seem to change. So they got a program set in place. But its not really Attitudes fault. Yet, that said, I havent ordered from them since summer '13, and wont until I hear this shit has died down. I can tell you its Detroit ...and Chicago..and?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 3, 2014)

see4 said:


> I bet all you kids have iPhones too because it's the cool thing to do.
> 
> Listen, all I am saying is that there are better alternatives to Attitude. I used to praise Attitude all day every day for their first few shipments. But the last two orders I placed had missing seeds and duplicated seeds. I tried to work it out with them (nicely) via email, explaining that I was missing 2 packs of Tennessee Kush, which for 5 seeds was like $70 each pack. And they doubled up Fire Alien Romulan on me, just wanted 1 pack of that.
> 
> ...


 I've placed orders with at least 10 different companies and had pleasant dealings with all of them. Going by the lovely persona you portray, I can see why the tude would give you shit service, I'd take an educated guess and say you deserved it


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 3, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Between that the conni and r.d. promo its hard not ordering this weekend.


Hazeman would be right up there if only they had most of there stuff available and not out of stock.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> Hazeman would be right up there if only they had most of there stuff available and not out of stock.


Yep. Would have got the Fat Purple freebies last month, or the Strawberry Cough this time if the Elephant Stomper had been in stock.


----------



## see4 (Oct 5, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> why don't you stop bashing them like you work for the competition? just.. do your thing and let others do theirs. how hard is that? and nope I don't have an Iphone
> and i'm not a cool kid, I'm a 44 year old woman that works 2 jobs and I have the freedom to make up my own mind and love the tude, they have
> given me no reason not to. Sorry for your issues but that doesn't make them horrible, it means you had a bad experience nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> and I just HAVE to mention this post.. if you call it massive, that must mean it's invisible.. no one that has a massive one needs to mention it. seriously. just sayin.



Says the "mature" 44 year old burnout. How's that 2 jobs workin' out for ya? I'm guessing you haven't advanced far in your life due to your generally poor attitude towards others? Why such hypocrisy? You go on preaching about how I should just let others be, yet you are doing the very thing you are telling me, NOT to do. I am sorry you lead such a sad existence, really I am, but please don't jump down my throat as if you want a piece of my massive erection. (Authentic size to be determined) 

I am not telling people directly NOT to use you guys.. err, I mean, Attitude. I am simply telling everyone that I've had more than one bad experience with them and to let people know there are better alternatives.

#justsayin


----------



## see4 (Oct 5, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> I've placed orders with at least 10 different companies and had pleasant dealings with all of them. Going by the lovely persona you portray, I can see why the tude would give you shit service, I'd take an educated guess and say you deserved it


There is usually one sock puppet in every crowd, and it appears that is you. Good day to you dear troll.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Oct 5, 2014)

It didn't help that whoever at Attitude set the promo that the first days orders landed and went through the day you wouldn't want them to in that month for any reason. Don't need to be any more specific then that but that person is a ding dong. Next year do the promo earlier so the last day might be the wrong day for it to clear customs. If they would have changed half the packaging that day to another color probably half would have made it. The people at customs don't need to be a genius to find the packages that look alike. Probably helped them discover countless ones that would have gotten through. Whoever over there needs to get a clue because they are unnecessarily revealing their clients for stupid mistakes that could be corrected easily. As a customer that pisses me off and should be addressed as a real reason to bitch. Just saying.
On the positive side the promo's do introduce options that noone else has offered. Probably half of the people order for just the special promo's they have.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Oct 6, 2014)

6 words, Las Vegas Purple Kush BX Bitches. Had to wait until they showed up before saying anything in case of a ship issue. The cali promo's showed up as well and cannot wait to see how the Purple diesel and the Louis do. Will probably do a thread to show how the LVPK do because they are supposed to be some serious fire.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 6, 2014)

Who's the breeder on the Lvpk?


----------



## Jon Galt (Oct 6, 2014)

v.s one said:


> Who's the breeder on the Lvpk?


Alphakronik


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 7, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> 6 words, Las Vegas Purple Kush BX Bitches. Had to wait until they showed up before saying anything in case of a ship issue. The cali promo's showed up as well and cannot wait to see how the Purple diesel and the Louis do. Will probably do a thread to show how the LVPK do because they are supposed to be some serious fire.


Nice! Looks like i'm gonna have to try it now. Thx
I always forget about Alphakronik. We have their Eisbaer, and it GOOD. In
and outdoor.


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey y'all hazeman just restocked his beans......I just ordered (2) packs of blue bubba. 24 regular blue bubba and free 10 strawberry cough for about $115. Ya can't beat that. In all 34 beans.......


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> 6 words, Las Vegas Purple Kush BX Bitches. Had to wait until they showed up before saying anything in case of a ship issue. The cali promo's showed up as well and cannot wait to see how the Purple diesel and the Louis do. Will probably do a thread to show how the LVPK do because they are supposed to be some serious fire.


I have to post up a picture of my Purple Diesel from CC's September promotion. I've never had seedlings look so bizarre. One of them has cotyledons only. The other looks like it's re-vegging! Here it is amongst it's sister seedlings planted at the same time.


----------



## Tonybaloni87 (Oct 9, 2014)

The one on the left is the same thing my did doesn't look like it will grow any other shoots, one made it though so just waitin and hopin for a female, that is on the purple diesels, all the others are jammin along, how's everybody else's doin?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 9, 2014)

I got my TH freebies in the mail yesterday and also a double up of the promo beans too! The Tude did awesome by me this time too! They even went a new stealth method I hadn't seen before and it had me stumped for a bit! Hope the promos dont turn out like the ones above, sounds to me that CC haven't tested their beans before releasing once again


----------



## Banana444 (Oct 9, 2014)

I got the oct promo. JW what has it been like for ship time to the continental u know. Its been 9 days once, 7 days, and 11days. They were slow as hell to ship this time. Almost a week to get my order out and it still has not been registered for tracking. I almost ordered the sept promo but oct was the best I have seen in a while.


----------



## Hasht (Oct 18, 2014)

My caliconnection grape OG freebie was looking lovely until about 5 mins ago, I ripped it out 11 days after 12/12 I find both male and female flowers. Never again will I allow space for cc


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 18, 2014)

Hasht said:


> My caliconnection grape OG freebie was looking lovely until about 5 mins ago, I ripped it out 11 days after 12/12 I find both male and female flowers. Never again will I allow space for cc


I know how ya feel. That happened to me when I ran there so call version of Girl Scout cookies. Them lady boys pollinated my other girls as well.....my whole crop full off boobs and balls


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2014)

Tonybaloni87 said:


> The one on the left is the same thing my did doesn't look like it will grow any other shoots, one made it though so just waitin and hopin for a female, that is on the purple diesels, all the others are jammin along, how's everybody else's doin?


Those plants, in 2 gallon pots, were all planted the same day the runt and dying Purple Diesel were. The runt is coming around. I don't need the space so I'm letting her live, for now. I've just put up my tents for winter so I'll try to get some more images of how the CC Promo seeds are looking.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Oct 19, 2014)

Hasht said:


> My caliconnection grape OG freebie was looking lovely until about 5 mins ago, I ripped it out 11 days after 12/12 I find both male and female flowers. Never again will I allow space for cc


really? what was it 30 days old total? Plus 11 more for 41 days old? What did you expect trying to force a plant 35 days into growth?
Not sure I believe this post? How about pictures of said plants and why would you force such a young plant to flower? Post sounds like BS to me. Just saying.....

How about the Louie? Anyone got the skinny on that precious?


----------



## Hasht (Oct 19, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> really? what was it 30 days old total? Plus 11 more for 41 days old? What did you expect trying to force a plant 35 days into growth?
> Not sure I believe this post? How about pictures of said plants and why would you force such a young plant to flower? Post sounds like BS to me. Just saying.....
> 
> How about the Louie? Anyone got the skinny on that precious?


Look mate I've been growing for years I'm not stupid I've grown hundreds of plants from seed I have six strains going at the moment all are fine, the grape og was Hemie end off


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Oct 19, 2014)

Hasht said:


> Look mate I've been growing for years I'm not stupid I've grown hundreds of plants from seed I have six strains going at the moment all are fine, the grape og was Hemie end off


 If you say so. How old were they? Any pictures? Why did you flip so early?


----------



## Hasht (Oct 19, 2014)

i grow indoors I always switch to flower around 5 weeks after starting the seeds off with no problems

I've even tried 12/12 from the start with some strains and not had a hermie. And yes I still have the plant cut up in a black bag I'll share photos of the hermie bastard if u want?


----------



## Hasht (Oct 19, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> If you say so. How old were they? Any pictures? Why did you flip so early?


Flip so early? The plants were over a foot high showing preflowers like I've said ive grown hundreds of plants out over the years ive only ever had this problem once before that was reserva privada kosher kush I brought a six pack and popped 3 beans 3/3 were hermie


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Oct 19, 2014)

Not saying cali doesn't have crap genetics but flipping some sativa strains early can cause otherwise female plants to show hermi. 
Good to know if they are bastard seeds however but just seems early is all.


----------



## Hasht (Oct 19, 2014)

Hasht said:


> Flip so early? The plants were over a foot high showing preflowers like I've said ive grown hundreds of plants out over the years ive only ever had this problem once before that was reserva privada kosher kush I brought a six pack and popped 3 beans 3/3 were hermie


I don't even like posting in places like this however I was so pissed off yesterday when I found it was hermie I opened a account here so I could let people know cc are still putting out total crap


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Oct 19, 2014)

What kind of light are they under?


----------



## Hasht (Oct 19, 2014)

Hasht said:


> I don't even like posting in places like this however I was so pissed off yesterday when I found it was hermie I opened a account here so I could let people know cc are still putting out total crap





Pepe le skunk said:


> What kind of light are they under?


First 2 weeks they were under a 125w blue cfl then I switched to a 600w duel spectrum bulb in parabolic reflector


----------



## Hasht (Oct 19, 2014)

1.5m x 1.5m tent. Once they start showing decent flowers I put a 1000w hps on them.

Temps are always stable air circulation is fine ect. Honestly I'm not saying I'm an expert but I'm not stupid either I have been growing this wonderful plant for many years I've never had plants hermie on me apart from the kosher kush and that one I was kinda expecting it to hermie from all the bad reviews on it.

I still have big buddha cheese and g-Bomb + reserva privada silver kush going atm and as far as I can see they are all hermie free


----------



## ganjaman87 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hasht said:


> My caliconnection grape OG freebie was looking lovely until about 5 mins ago, I ripped it out 11 days after 12/12 I find both male and female flowers. Never again will I allow space for cc


Just my 2 cents, but I am growing the Grape OG right now as well. Are you 100% sure it was hermie? Mine has REALLY fat pre-flowers and I thought it was maybe a Hermie also but as she keeps growing I can see that they are in fact female pre-flowers they are just really huge and I could see how someone would mistake them for balls early on. But with that being said, the plant IS growing fine but Tell me why there are side branches forming UNDER side branches on the same nodes? Basically I will have two separate side branches on the same node.....shits weird as hell!

*Edit: Nevermind bro I was confused, I am thinking about the Grape Kush, but you are talking about the Grape OG. So with that being said You may be right because My Grape OG DOES have female preflowers, but it also looks like there COULD be male parts on a diff node. I will just wait it out though and see what happens. That Grape OG is a BITCH though its so fucking sensitive!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Oct 24, 2014)

I came in here to ask everyone How their CC promo bean grows are going though I caught a bad case of Pythium Back in September so the only beans that made it were the Grape OG and the Grape Kush....Grape OG is extra fuckin finicky, but the Grape Kush is a very nice plant she seems like she can take some abuse


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 24, 2014)

Hall got picks of your cc girls


----------



## Tonybaloni87 (Oct 24, 2014)

Just topped mine bout to transplant and give them a few more weeks and I'll be flowering althought the one purple diesel didn't make it, nothing acting to finicky for me yet but there still pretty young, will give more precise updates on hermies or not when the time comes


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 24, 2014)

Why would anyone take a picture of something they are trashing, usually emotion comes over the grower and they chop that shit up quick.


----------



## Paperroller24 (Oct 25, 2014)

I planted my purple diesel today. Will keep the people on this post updated. I have an Atomic Bomb going too. Havent seen a soul talk about that strain yet. 4 weeks old yesterday and a looking lovely.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 25, 2014)

had 2 orders in the wind, the one from the 3rd is still not moving, last update was on the 9th, so it's stuck in san fran. Fairly certain it's been detained.
Emailed the tude now I wait.
The 2nd order that I placed on the 15th arrived today safe and sound and very stealthy. ( they even remembered the freebie chemmy jones from last time that was left out) really thinking of popping the grape Kush from my cali con freebies from my last order


----------



## Paperroller24 (Oct 25, 2014)

yeah Im curious to see how purple that strain really gets (grape kush) If you do end up growing that one. Keep posted with the progress


----------



## amgprb (Oct 26, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> had 2 orders in the wind, the one from the 3rd is still not moving, last update was on the 9th, so it's stuck in san fran. Fairly certain it's been detained.
> Emailed the tude now I wait.
> The 2nd order that I placed on the 15th arrived today safe and sound and very stealthy. ( they even remembered the freebie chemmy jones from last time that was left out) really thinking of popping the grape Kush from my cali con freebies from my last order
> View attachment 3280609


I have the grape kush in veg... She just started showing sex, and I will flip within a week.... Not a very vigorous plant, but healthy looking.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 26, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> had 2 orders in the wind, the one from the 3rd is still not moving, last update was on the 9th, so it's stuck in san fran. Fairly certain it's been detained.
> 
> 
> Emailed the tude now I wait.
> ...


Ordered 1 big and a lil order on the oct promo as well the big one came in 18 days with a letter and a BROKEN MUG LOL 

The other says San Francisco still its the small one.

tude is re shipping the first .have to wait 21days with no letter on the other one.

funny I think they told me chemmy that I ordered was outa stock but probably had packs still for freebies. 
Don't mind though they let me get another strain from bodhi and still get the connoisseur promo so I'm stoked.
But would still like to try the jones.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 27, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Ordered 1 big and a lil order on the oct promo as well the big one came in 18 days with a letter and a BROKEN MUG LOL
> 
> The other says San Francisco still its the small one.
> 
> ...


What bodhi strain you get? 



amgprb said:


> I have the grape kush in veg... She just started showing sex, and I will flip within a week.... Not a very vigorous plant, but healthy looking.


I assume that's the bubba in it slowing it down. 

I didn't realize the grape kush was the Grape Romulan x Pre98 Bubba, I got one on my last order, it's getting popped after my Bodhi tester runs.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yooooooo What in the F*CK is this? This my Grape Kush plant and as you can see I have side branches growing UNDER my side branches???? NEVER seen this before and on the 2nd pic you can see what appears to be I dont know wtf it is protruding from the node....I dunno wtf this plant is man lol shits crazy


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

Talk about nodes! I've seen weird stuff .

One time the clone died but a sunleaf somehow got a root on it but wouldn't grow just a green healthy leaf in the dirt ha ha 

are you "training" it


----------



## ganjaman87 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Talk about nodes! I've seen weird stuff .
> 
> One time the clone died but a sunleaf somehow got a root on it but wouldn't grow just a green healthy leaf in the dirt ha ha
> 
> are you "training" it


Nope, just letting her grow naturally man. She's basically growing herself into a bush all on her own....This Grape Kush is a really nice plant I just hope it isn't a hermie.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> What bodhi strain you get?
> 
> 
> Hey man, since the chemmy jones was out I went with snow lepard so I could get a lil bit of a chem flav hopefully
> ...


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 27, 2014)

I wouldn't grow shit from Barneys indoor. Too much potential for it to be a waste of space and electricity and time. Seen some horrible plants.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> Nope, just letting her grow naturally man. She's basically growing herself into a bush all on her own....This Grape Kush is a really nice plant I just hope it isn't a hermie.


Yea def looks VIGOROUS dunno bro I thought it might be hormone shift due to training.

oh well just a lil more to take off or make clones lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I wouldn't grow shit from Barneys indoor. Too much potential for it to be a waste of space and electricity and time. Seen some horrible plants.


 Thats what I thought.

I got the oct promo so I could try lee roy for free was I wrong?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I wouldn't grow shit from Barneys indoor. Too much potential for it to be a waste of space and electricity and time. Seen some horrible plants.


smfh for real bro, I grew out 8Ball kush a couple years back....shit was straight up ASSjuice


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> smfh for real bro, I grew out 8Ball kush a couple years back....shit was straight up ASSjuice


Thanks bro I mean like 10years ago barneys was all over high times (beginners have to start some where lol) 
but I was like man the weed in my jar looks better ha ha 
Has anyone done the lee roy I never tried rare dank .

also interested in your grape kush as I got a free one as well


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> Nope, just letting her grow naturally man. She's basically growing herself into a bush all on her own....This Grape Kush is a really nice plant I just hope it isn't a hermie.


Hey man whats the smell like on that grape ?


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 27, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Thanks bro I mean like 10years ago barneys was all over high times (beginners have to start some where lol)
> but I was like man the weed in my jar looks better ha ha
> Has anyone done the lee roy I never tried rare dank .
> 
> also interested in your grape kush as I got a free one as well


Got a couple lee roy beans that will go on the next seed run after testers. Prolly by new year.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Got a couple lee roy beans that will go on the next seed run after testers. Prolly by new year.


Nice just had cornbread come in
I have never run their gear 

cant find jack on the lima bean that I got as a freebie its trainwreck x scotts og


----------



## ganjaman87 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Thanks bro I mean like 10years ago barneys was all over high times (beginners have to start some where lol)
> but I was like man the weed in my jar looks better ha ha
> Has anyone done the lee roy I never tried rare dank .
> 
> also interested in your grape kush as I got a free one as well


Grow it out and see what happens. This my first time growing it she


Cold$moke said:


> Hey man whats the smell like on that grape ?


Can't really explain it, but no exaggeration its great it had a smell as a seedling I remember touching it and saying DAAAAAAAMN and thats the only plant that I can say that about that I am currently growing which is why Im hoping she isnt a hermie. ....Its a pungent sharp skunky smell though. I grew out the Pre-98 bubba a while back and that plant smelled way different so Im thinking mine is Grape Romulan leaning. She's getting pretty damn big also and the Bubba I grew out didnt get too big. I am growing SFV OG along side her and I would say she is outperforming the SFV


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 27, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> Grow it out and see what happens. This my first time growing it she
> 
> 
> Can't really explain it, but no exaggeration its great it had a smell as a seedling I remember touching it and saying DAAAAAAAMN and thats the only plant that I can say that about that I am currently growing which is why Im hoping she isnt a hermie. ....Its a pungent sharp skunky smell though. I grew out the Pre-98 bubba a while back and that plant smelled way different so Im thinking mine is Grape Romulan leaning. She's getting pretty damn big also and the Bubba I grew out didnt get too big. I am growing SFV OG along side her and I would say she is outperforming the SFV


Nice cant wait till you flip that looks and sounds dank cant start mine till my new rooms are up


----------



## Scroga (Oct 27, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

Any one else notice that the 15 % "haloweed" promo is less then 10% when you enter it?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Any one else notice that the 15 % "haloweed" promo is less then 10% when you enter it?


Are they adding VAT? I believe that's 6% in the UK


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are they adding VAT? I believe that's 6% in the UK


Sorry for my douchbaggary lol what's VAT a tax?


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

Either way on my end if you enter rollitup you get 10 
haloweed is supposed to be 15 but really like 7 or so (just a guess)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Value Added Tax. It's a consumption tax assesed in the UK that companies like Attitude don't list as part of the price. 15% discount less the VAT should come to a 9% savings off of the list price.

If I'm not mistaken I don't think folks living in the US are subject to it. If you proceed to checkout and list your mailing/billing address as The United States I think the tax is waived. You could probably shoot them a quick e-mail to confirm this.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

Ahhh ok thanks for explaining that im not sure thats the case cause then the rollitup would be less as well its ok I emailed them thanks though man


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 29, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Any one else notice that the 15 % "haloweed" promo is less then 10% when you enter it?


i did not order but i placed a pack in my cart and entered halloweed and it gave me 15% off.

if you are buying something that is already on sale like bodhi and karma genetics beans, you do not get any additional discount for those.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 29, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> i did not order but i placed a pack in my cart and entered halloweed and it gave me 15% off.
> 
> if you are buying something that is already on sale like bodhi and karma genetics beans, you do not get any additional discount for those.


K thanks I'll try somthing different one strain was bodhi


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2014)

Use rollitup as the code and the discount works on bodhi's already discounted gear


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 30, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Use rollitup as the code and the discount works on bodhi's already discounted gear


nice one. but it will only give you 10% off anything else instead of 15.


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 29, 2014)

Thread kind of old but I'll post my 2 cents. I pooped my cali freebies a while back I havnt had no space yet to do anything with them. I may flower them at the end of December but I will transfer them to to 5 gallon pots before 12/12. Here's purple diesel to the left and grape og to the right. Second pic is the other two cali freebie Louie xxxI og and grape kush.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 29, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> I pooped my cali freebies a while back.


Interesting. Is this the same concept as Kopi Luwak coffee?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2014)

Ha ha ha it seems to have worked too, some nice healthy girls he has there, might have to try this method myself


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 30, 2014)

Lol haha


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> Thread kind of old but I'll post my 2 cents. I pooped my cali freebies a while back I havnt had no space yet to do anything with them. I may flower them at the end of December but I will transfer them to to 5 gallon pots before 12/12. Here's purple diesel to the left and grape og to the right. Second pic is the other two cali freebie Louie xxxI og and grape kush.


Nice! I flipped my Grape Kush and Purple Diesel on 11/14. So it's still early.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 1, 2014)

Please do tell I'm wondering if the Luis was able to be stable after the Tahoe crossed to it??


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Please do tell I'm wondering if the Luis was able to be stable after the Tahoe crossed to it??


We are at very early days, merely two weeks and I hatched them not long before I went to 12/12. Maybe they vegged 2 weeks? I'm surveying strains so I'm trying to go through as many as I can.

So far the Louis XIII looks good right in the middle of the pack, holding canopy fairly even with most of it's sisters. Grape Kush is a little slower and his Purple Diesel is pathetically slow. But it's coming along too. I have an LA Affie that is absolutely allergic to Nitrogen! I've never seen the like.

I've ran his Buddha Tahoe OG until I killed it in the great Thrips War III (this time it's personal). But even with Thrips to the left of it and light to the right of it it NEVER hermed! Frankly the only 2 (unintentional), herms I have gotten were both off Emerald Triangle gear (now THAT surprised me).

But I will try to remember to follow up. I think in 2 more weeks I'll have a lot more information.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> We are at very early days, merely two weeks and I hatched them not long before I went to 12/12. Maybe they vegged 2 weeks? I'm surveying strains so I'm trying to go through as many as I can.
> 
> So far the Louis XIII looks good right in the middle of the pack, holding canopy fairly even with most of it's sisters. Grape Kush is a little slower and his Purple Diesel is pathetically slow. But it's coming along too. I have an LA Affie that is absolutely allergic to Nitrogen! I've never seen the like.
> 
> ...


Almost everything I've gotten from Emerald Triangle had balls. About 75%
Lame


----------



## thump easy (Dec 1, 2014)

E


curious2garden said:


> We are at very early days, merely two weeks and I hatched them not long before I went to 12/12. Maybe they vegged 2 weeks? I'm surveying strains so I'm trying to go through as many as I can.
> 
> So far the Louis XIII looks good right in the middle of the pack, holding canopy fairly even with most of it's sisters. Grape Kush is a little slower and his Purple Diesel is pathetically slow. But it's coming along too. I have an LA Affie that is absolutely allergic to Nitrogen! I've never seen the like.
> 
> ...


Emerald triangle the area or the seeds??


----------



## thump easy (Dec 1, 2014)

The area in Cali doesn't count anymore it use too but not anymore there is dank all over the place hear in southern Cali and central Cali and in the north and past the north into Oregon and Washington the triangle might of been were it started but what they got pretty much ever ones got dank


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Almost everything I've gotten from Emerald Triangle had balls. About 75%
> Lame


Thanks!


thump easy said:


> E
> 
> Emerald triangle the area or the seeds??


The seed company. I ran Bubbe 76 and Lost Coast OG and both hermed.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2014)

thump easy said:


> The area in Cali doesn't count anymore it use too but not anymore there is dank all over the place hear in southern Cali and central Cali and in the north and past the north into Oregon and Washington the triangle might of been were it started but what they got pretty much ever ones got dank


You in socal? I'm up in the Mojave


----------



## thump easy (Dec 1, 2014)

Ya so cal were is that? Mohave?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 1, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Ya so cal were is that? Mojave?


----------



## thump easy (Dec 1, 2014)

Ow shit that ain't far at all?? I thought u were Canadian ??


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 2, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Ow shit that ain't far at all?? I thought u were Canadian ??



Lol thump! Geography class was right after lunch break, and you were really stoned, but still.... you've never heard of that well known desert that's right beside where you live??


----------



## mountain dweller (Dec 2, 2014)

well my two purple diesel freebies didnt make it,they popped but first leaves twisted and nothing since. They are still upright but Im bout done waiting for any improvement


----------



## thump easy (Dec 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lol thump! Geography class was right after lunch break, and you were really stoned, but still.... you've never heard of that well known desert that's right beside where you live??


i heard of it in the movies but i never go out hear in this desert i moved work in los angles i only moved hear because the shops got hit and the farther the better lolz but now i know.. lolz


----------



## ganjaman87 (Dec 7, 2014)

My Grape Kush at about 6 weeks flowering. put her on 12/12 on October 1st after about a week of veg


----------



## Paperroller24 (Dec 8, 2014)

mountain dweller said:


> well my two purple diesel freebies didnt make it,they popped but first leaves twisted and nothing since. They are still upright but Im bout done waiting for any improvement


had the same problem


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lol thump! Geography class was right after lunch break, and you were really stoned, but still.... you've never heard of that well known desert that's right beside where you live??


Goddamnit st0w, fucking making me laugh out loud at nearly 1:30 am. We got a comedian over here boys.


----------



## mountain dweller (Jan 20, 2015)

Paperroller24 said:


> had the same problem


well let them go and they recovered growin nice, one male one female thinking about seeding her but would like to know quality of smoke first


----------



## Kygiacomo (Feb 22, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Exactly man, I've never heard of anyone receiving a package that customs opened and still finding their seeds inside. If customs decides to open your package, they're most likely going to find your seeds, I don't care how good the stealth is. People don't understand how customs works and then cry about their seeds getting taken. I've also never heard of Attitude not honoring their policy to reship a guaranteed order. Most people that know how the seed game works, don't have a problem ordering from Attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got the green tape from sannies gear and i still got my seeds..i thought for sure when i seen it was open that i would have to contact sannie but nope they was there..hes got a incredible stealth option..ive never used the tude but i might soon bc i want the cheesy headband and cotton candy cane to go with my blue berry headband this year outdoors..if these 2 are anything like the BBHB with mold resistance,yeild and potency then that will be going into my guerilla menu ever year


----------



## halo2killer (Dec 29, 2015)

OK. I usually back up Cali Connection. But I officially know now for sure. That most Cali connection strains are very hermie prone. My Louis 13th and grape og shot balls out in beginning of flower. Two different phenos of my TGA Marionberry are doing just fine. My enviroment is dialed in. F Cali connection from now on. Tga all the way.


----------

